# sideways fan leaves



## blowslow23 (Jun 29, 2009)

yesterday my plant looked normal and everything but when i went back to water it today 2 family leaves rotated 90 degress there sitting straight up and down idk what caused it?


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 29, 2009)

Without a pic its hard to say? But if I had to guess it sounds like they were thirsty, I've seen some wierd stuff when the outdoor girls are thirsty!

                                  Phatpharmer


----------



## Six (Jun 29, 2009)

Mine move like that all the time...it depends on where the most direct sunlight is....they are solar panels, and they are completely automated...they will turn towards the most light...i have actually sat and watched my girls move to position themselves for optimum light...its pretty cool...


----------



## jmansweed (Jun 29, 2009)

I wouldn't look into it to much. if only a few leaves moved it could have been numerous things including, assuming your outdoors, a late light ray coming through various trees where only a few leaves could turn to take advantage of or even an animal passerby. It's hard to say not knowing details but if theres no damge or ill effect - no worries. Good luck.


----------



## blowslow23 (Jun 29, 2009)

shes definetly not thirsty phat, she gets a gallon a day and in the ground growing great shes about 3 months along and last time i measured was standing at 4'2". i will get some pics up shortly. and also i have a ? about 2 other plants i have. im thinkin there auto flowering plants bc there pretty short (1' 6 ", 1' 4") and starting to bud, not sure though bc they came from bag seed. will include pics of those along with my other one tmrow when suns up


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2009)

I had this on 1 of my plants a couple of years ago, it was Mg deficiency.

eace:


----------



## blowslow23 (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks hippy where could i find that and what are some good nutes for flowering stage?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello Blow 

I use the Bio Bizz range, the Bio Bloom is for flowering.

hXXp://www.77hydrostore.com/nut301.html

Change the XX to TT

eace:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 2, 2009)

blowslow23 said:
			
		

> thanks hippy where could i find that and what are some good nutes for flowering stage?



Hi,

Botanicare Cal/Mag is a great nute to address your deficiency...   i love the bio biz stuff too...

Peace!


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 2, 2009)

twisting leaves in a short span of time is almost ALWAYS pH


----------

